# Activet brushes



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I've been hearing wonderful things about Activet brushes (formerly Les Pooches brushes, I believe), and I'm just trying to figure out which one it'd be best to get. Does anyone have a particular color they prefer? Archie has a very soft coat that's very prone to matting, so I can't decide if I'd be better off with the green brush for softer coats or a tougher brush that's recommended for dematting.

Also, are the duo brushes worth it? And if so do you like green/gold or purple/silver?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Yep, I'd love one myself, probably the green. Just because I don't have one yet and to learn from it. It's gonna be a while before I order, to tell the truth, but I share your interest. I wouldn't hesitate for a moment to ring the company offering them here in the U.S., Groomers Helper, to ask their advice on the model to order.

Or, even more fun, if your new job offers the opportunity to travel to any grooming shows, Groom Expo West and SuperZoo are super easy to reach from the Bay Area .


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I have the dual, green/gold large brush for my Standards. My white male has an improper, soft cotton coat and my parti has a very thick plush, more harsh coat. The brush works well on both. My lifelong search for the perfect brush has ended. Now I will just have to save up money to afford replacements when the brushes wear out. Oh, my daughter has the small, dual green gold brush for her silver standard. She keeps him shaved close all over with just a topknot and tail, sometime ears left longer... she loves the smaller brush for areas that she has to brush. I should add that I researched the color of brush to get by going on the Activet website and on groomer sites. In my fantasy world I would have one brush for dirty poodles and one brush for clean poodles. Ahh, I can always dream!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have the green Les Pouches which I like.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like the green one would be the best bet, based on what I'm reading here and my suspicions about his coat. But maybe I'll contact Groomer's Helper directly to see what they say (I didn't think of that!).

And Streetcar, I don't get to travel to any grooming shows, unfortunately, but I did just score free tickets to the Golden Gate Kennel Club show through my work.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have several of these brushes (silver, green and purple) and I honestly do not like them at all. They pull out coat which is a big problem for show coat. I feel that the brushes are more appropriate for breeds where pulling out coat is desirable.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I have several of these brushes (silver, green and purple) and I honestly do not like them at all. They pull out coat which is a big problem for show coat. I feel that the brushes are more appropriate for breeds where pulling out coat is desirable.


Interesting, they get such good reviews! But it does look like the silver and gold, especially, focus on pulling out undercoat.

Which brush do you prefer, if not these ones?


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

I got the green brushes - both the small & large. I hate them. They don't last. The wires started bending within 6 months & Dancer has a short coat. I have really like the cheap wire brush - Millers Forge Slicker Brush -- it has lasted for years & isn't too harsh.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

lisasgirl said:


> Interesting, they get such good reviews! But it does look like the silver and gold, especially, focus on pulling out undercoat.
> 
> Which brush do you prefer, if not these ones?


I know! That's why I bought so many several years ago. And then I started getting involved in dog shows and most people shook their heads at them and told me which slickers to use instead. And I now understand. 

I use #1 All Systems and Chris Christensen (its a round slicker).


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a toy poodle with a soft coat so it a workout for the brush. I think Charismatic Millie would have a much more educated view then me.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I just got some Chris Christensen shampoo, conditioner, and detangling spray and they're all fantastic. I'll have to look into the slickers - I bet they're great as well.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Have had the the round CC and the rectangular pin brush for about five years. Not particularly fond of the pin brush. I do like the round brush for the topknot, but the brush is not for taking out tangles. I do not let my dogs go more than a day or two without being brushed... usually line comb them once a week. By the way I have the CC wooden handle that slips over the combs and I don't like it. My hand gets tired quickly when using it. Not that it applies to poodles but I do give a big thumbs up to CC stripping knives. I think that with tools you have to decide if you like how it works on your individual dog and, how it works in your hands. I have service dogs with two different types of coats, and I have small, arthritic hands. The Activet brushes best meet my needs (sadly not my pocketbook). Now I continue in my search for my perfect comb!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Charmed said:


> Have had the the round CC and the rectangular pin brush for about five years. Not particularly fond of the pin brush. I do like the round brush for the topknot, but the brush is not for taking out tangles. I do not let my dogs go more than a day or two without being brushed... usually line comb them once a week. By the way I have the CC wooden handle that slips over the combs and I don't like it. My hand gets tired quickly when using it. Not that it applies to poodles but I do give a big thumbs up to CC stripping knives. I think that with tools you have to decide if you like how it works on your individual dog and, how it works in your hands. I have service dogs with two different types of coats, and I have small, arthritic hands. The Activet brushes best meet my needs (sadly not my pocketbook). Now I continue in my search for my perfect comb!


Yeah, the pin brush is really, really great for show coat, but I honestly don't use it for my pet trims except when drying the ears under the stand dryer.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I really like my #1 All Systems brush that Charismatic Millie mentioned. It was recommended by Javelin's breeder and aside from me being happy with it Lily and Javelin are happy to be groomed with it too.


----------

